# Mental Disease maybe (NSFW)



## Big Bully (May 25, 2008)

I painted this Surrealistic painting last year in an art class.


----------



## Antithesis (May 25, 2008)

It's a cool painting, your very talented. I really like the concept too as I just discussed an actual mental disease that makes women think they are fat when they are not. We were doing advertisement analysis in a class, mainly discussing fashion ads.


----------



## Big Bully (May 25, 2008)

Thank you so much. This was my first attempt at painting the human figure, I am pretty happy at how it turned out. 
 I am planning on doing the reversal of this photo also. Over here we have a ton of females who think that they can wear skin tight clotheswhen they obviously shouldn't.


----------

